# Cuttwood



## lulu.antiflag (12/3/15)

Hi guys does anybody know where i can get cuttwood juice from. As i am keen to try this brand. Also to add insult to injury i will be going to america in the end of may if any of u guys know of some vape shops to check out in the new york and orlando let me know am willing to see whats what and whos what  peace guys   happy vaping from your friendly vape head


----------



## Dubz (12/3/15)

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/cuttwood

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## iPWN (12/3/15)

www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/cuttwood

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Yiannaki (12/3/15)

lulu.antiflag said:


> Hi guys does anybody know where i can get cuttwood juice from. As i am keen to try this brand. Also to add insult to injury i will be going to america in the end of may if any of u guys know of some vape shops to check out in the new york and orlando let me know am willing to see whats what and whos what  peace guys   happy vaping from your friendly vape head


Boss Reserve and sugar bear from cuttwood are awesome!


----------



## Andre (12/3/15)

lulu.antiflag said:


> Hi guys does anybody know where i can get cuttwood juice from. As i am keen to try this brand. Also to add insult to injury i will be going to america in the end of may if any of u guys know of some vape shops to check out in the new york and orlando let me know am willing to see whats what and whos what  peace guys   happy vaping from your friendly vape head


Vaping banned in public places (bars, subways, parks, etc) in New York! Lots of Vape Shops and Lounges though.
New York is only five hours away from Reosmods in Alfred, Maine


----------



## lulu.antiflag (12/3/15)

Andre said:


> Vaping banned in public places (bars, subways, parks, etc) in New York! Lots of Vape Shops and Lounges though.
> New York is only five hours away from Reosmods in Alfred, Maine


Ahhhhh dont tell me that andre hahaha ill go spend my whole trip at the reosmod place hahaha wont leave will just be a reo hobo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (12/3/15)

@lulu.antiflag, Monster Melons from Cuttwood is also really awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## lulu.antiflag (12/3/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> @lulu.antiflag, Monster Melons from Cuttwood is also really awesome!


I saw it and i am so keen to try it haha wont lie but i just cannot wait to see what they have to offer that side of the world


----------



## whatalotigot (12/3/15)

@lulu.antiflag Do a google search for the areas you will be visiting. CUTTWOOD is one of the bigger brands of juice in USA and all are great juices. As soon as u land in USA u will find many vape stores.


----------

